# Old Chevy headlight.



## ronlane (Dec 1, 2016)

Here is one from an old chevy car that was "put out to pasture".


----------



## tirediron (Dec 1, 2016)

Nice!  '54?


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 1, 2016)

Those round headlights were used in a lot of cars! I don't recognize that grill....


----------



## tirediron (Dec 1, 2016)

The round end of the grill with the elongated marker lights is making me think '54, but I'm not certain.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 1, 2016)

Honestly, I'm not sure what year it was. I'll try to load a picture of the side of this car later.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 1, 2016)

Okay, sorry that these aren't all in b&w but maybe it will help you identify the car.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 1, 2016)

51 Styleline.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 2, 2016)

Yup, that ones begging to be chopped lowered and a two door conversion.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 2, 2016)

Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!  Leave it a four-door, but suicide it!!!


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 2, 2016)

tirediron said:


> 51 Styleline.


I thought 52 Chevy Belair 210.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 2, 2016)

The turn signals didn't have those vertical "vents" in '52; I thought it was a Styleline because of the vent window in the rear passenger doors.  Did the 210 have that (or maybe it was an option) as well?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Dec 2, 2016)

Nice shots


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 2, 2016)

tirediron said:


> The turn signals didn't have those vertical "vents" in '52; I thought it was a Styleline because of the vent window in the rear passenger doors.  Did the 210 have that (or maybe it was an option) as well?


OK, could be '51 or '52 by the pics that pop up by searching 1951 Chevy Belair 210 or 1952. Shucks my first car was a 1951 belair Deluxe and I still can't tell for sure.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm not an expert by any means; my Dad can practically tell you when in the production run a particular unit was made.  I know just enough along with the help of Mr. Google to be dangerous!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the comments. I could probably spend more time photographing this car, since it is my Mother-in-laws and is at her place. I will try to find out more information about it that is for sure.

My thought was that it looks to be in good enough shape that someone would like to restore it or as you guys talked about customizing it.

Seems sad to just leave it there to waste.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 5, 2016)

ronlane said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments. I could probably spend more time photographing this car, since it is my Mother-in-laws and is at her place. I will try to find out more information about it that is for sure.
> 
> My thought was that it looks to be in good enough shape that someone would like to restore it or as you guys talked about customizing it.
> 
> Seems sad to just leave it there to waste.


WTF??????  Why aren't you getting it back on the road?  That's grounds for having your Guy Card revoked!!!!!


----------



## bulldurham (Dec 5, 2016)

Open the car door. The mfg plate should still be there, if not, try on the engine bay firewall.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 5, 2016)

Sorry @tirediron, with 2 kids, 2 jobs and a Just Empty Every Pocket (JEEP Wrangler), I don't have the time or want to at this time to take on another project like that. (Not to mention that it is about 1.5 hours away from me)


----------

